# Winegard RS3000 vs LAVA RVHD-2015



## jumbo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey Everyone,
I tried to look for this in the forum but couldn't find anywhere someone else may have talked about it.
I have a crank up antenna (which I have to point in the correct direction to receive channels) that seems to be broken at this time. It cranks up and down just fine, but I'm not able to get any channels whatsoever, when my neighbors can. I'm not sure what could be wrong with it. I'm looking to get an omnidirectional antenna, so I can remove the hassle of cranking up/down and pointing in different directions each time.

I understand that the range is reduced on the omni directional antenna, which is something I'm willing to live with. I was looking online for antennas and I found the Winegard RS-3000 (35 miles range) and LAVA RVHD-2015 (80 mile range). I would of course like to go with the higher range. I have a 26' Aljo TT.

1. Other than the obvious difference of the range, do these work well, provided they are within specified range to the TV tower (or whatever they have to be in range of)?

2. Have you compared the quality of the picture that these provide?

3. Is it fairly reasonable (in effort) to remove the crank up and install one of these? Is there a special sealant I need to use so my roof doesn't leak? Any special tools needed?

4. Are there any other questions I should be asking?

Thanks in advance and please forgive me if these are dumb questions.  I'm still very new to this.


----------

